# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  EvolutionZ's Nano nature.

## EvolutionZ

hey guys.. changed my tank to full planted already..
heres the update.
day 36 :

school tetra added today.


ferts im dosing. namely, seachem excel(co2 source) lushgro micros(trace) lushgro macros( NPK) , seachem iron(for the stems) using EI.

----------


## diazman

nice tank bro! just asking. is that java moss on dw?

----------


## EvolutionZ

no, thats christmas moss.

----------


## psp1000

EvolutionZ always have nice setup and beautiful tank.... :Grin:

----------


## Cross

Where are all the crs buddies :Surprised:  only see some cherry at the background

----------


## EvolutionZ

sold them away, decided to come back to crs only when i can have a chiller.

----------


## Xianghao

oh no wonder that time saw you selling away your crs..

----------


## EvolutionZ

yup.. crs are hard inverts to keep.. i have ordered a pair of T.candidi for this tank.

----------


## barmby

EvolutionZ, maybe...the driftwood extension can be thinner and smaller.. the tank will look nicer and bigger. IMO, it quite chucky at the moment. Therefore, it dwarfs the tank.

----------


## EvolutionZ

i don't quite understand what you mean bydriftwood extension?

----------


## gyjd

nice tank set-up, are those ember tetras?

----------


## ghim

> i don't quite understand what you mean bydriftwood extension?


He meant the "pointy" ends of the driftwood. Get some small ADA and Borneo drift/old wood. That will do the trick.

----------


## EvolutionZ

i believe if its replaced by ada wood, the scape would soon be overpowered by the plants.. and will not be strong enough as a hardscape..

anyway.. a casual FTS and some ember tetra pictures.



bought a new fan, ista criss cross fan.. now my tank have 3 clip on equpiment.. looks kinda ulgy.

----------


## barmby

Yes, "pointy" ends of the driftwood. This is what I meant.

EvolutionZ, I agree. Solving one issue will lead to another  :Smile:

----------


## dnomyaj

bro evo, yet another fantastic production  :Well done:  :Grin:

----------


## EvolutionZ

update picture.. did a simple trimming.. and they are growing fast..

----------


## Captain Telecredible

Very nice tank..
Just wonder with you adding more ember tetras.. I believe they look better when theres more. :Smile: 
Cheers,
kenneth

----------


## EvolutionZ

when i visit polyart again, i might add more.

----------


## gyjd

> when i visit polyart again, i might add more.


colourful do have nice ember tetras, check it out.

----------


## EvolutionZ

> colourful do have nice ember tetras, check it out.


went there a few times and they didn't have stock. :Crying:

----------


## EvolutionZ

update.. took out the moss on the top of the wood area.. end up looks like out of place.. may retie it again with moss.

----------


## Captain Telecredible

Hey Evo,
your tank is looking in good shape... just wondering when you going to add more ember tetras  :Smile:  Very pleasant scape you have there !

Cheers,
kenneth

----------


## EvolutionZ

waiting for colourful to have stock.. polyart left a few unhealthy looking ones..

----------


## EvolutionZ

took out the main focal wood.. gosh.. hell lot of debris.. look at the root system! i didn't plant the didiplis diandra into the soil at all.. just pack them in and they grew long roots into the soil.


indeed just a small amount of moss softens a scape by alot.. now it dosn't looks weird looking at a bare wood.


yamato are really big scary shrimps.


main inhabitat..


angle shot.

----------


## terence

Nice planted tank bro!

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Very impressive scape bro, what is the total wattage and how many litres is this tank?
And where did you get that GEX HOF?

----------


## EvolutionZ

13x2 = 26 watt.
im thinking of upgrading to 2x 18watt or 1x13watt or 1x18watt(for the stems)
total should be 25L when 90&#37; full.
GEX HOF got from NA..
thanks.. so hows your tank?

anyway, a simple FTS. sorry for that mesh and that mirror..

----------


## nicken

Hi bro , can PM me the price of the GEX HOF from NA.
does it help alot on cultivating bacteria in your tank bio system?
I'm thinking of to put HOF or small canister for my 30x16x20cm tank

----------


## EvolutionZ

slightly lower than $20. i used biohome and ANS sinopore as media for BB.

----------


## EvolutionZ

more update.

malayan shrimp.. really active cleaner.. get down to work once i release them in.

i have decided to upgrade my 2x13watt to 2x18watt PL. didiplis not branching, and some planted far away from the tube is growing sideway to reach for the light.

----------


## EvolutionZ

tank have been growing well with T5s on.. heres a better photograph.

----------


## Captain Telecredible

Bro EvolutionZ,
Your tank looks much more lighted up and much more clean after the upgrade to T5...wheres your new ember tetras!!!  :Grin:

----------


## EvolutionZ

this photo taken with addition lighting added as well.. but indeed the T5 is bright.
polyart no stock of ember tetra.. cant add more in yet..

----------


## EvolutionZ

FINALLY, after weeks of waiting, Polyart finally have new stocks of ember tetra.. quickly grabbed 18.. having 30 in the tank now. they looked really good when schooling tightly.

what i noticed after using T5 for weeks.
stem plant don't grow taller and starting to branch and gets thicker.. which is exactly what i wanted. getting copperish also.. i trimmed the moss too.

----------


## Fei Miao

Looks very good! Ember tetras is good choice for this layout.. :Well done:

----------


## barmby

Well done. your relentless pursuit of this matter has prevail  :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

thanks... now what im waiting is for my pair of T.candidi to spawn! haha

----------


## zephyros

really nice ... great photo too  :Smile:

----------


## Sword

> hey guys.. changed my tank to full planted already..
> heres the update.
> day 36 :
> 
> school tetra added today.
> 
> 
> ferts im dosing. namely, seachem excel(co2 source) lushgro micros(trace) lushgro macros( NPK) , seachem iron(for the stems) using EI.


 
Is it the 1.5ft square tank? How many litre of soil you used? Very nice scape you have there. :Angel:

----------


## EvolutionZ

tank size is 40x30x25.
4kg GEX soil..

----------


## God of tank

nice set up bro, can check with you , do you put any CO2 , seem like its just a hang over filter, i was keen to have a planted tank, but need lots of thingy, so still kiv, see ppl plant tank better,  :Grin:

----------


## zephyros

> nice set up bro, can check with you , do you put any CO2 , seem like its just a hang over filter, i was keen to have a planted tank, but need lots of thingy, so still kiv, see ppl plant tank better,


 :Smile:  you can read up the thread on the non-CO2 setup tanks  :Smile:  pretty !

----------


## EvolutionZ

this tank is coming to 3months old soon.. and will undergo a new scape around mid oct.


under my 2ft tank.. the space beside it most likely a 20x25x25(LXBXH) or 20x20x25(LXBXH) tank will be sitting there soon.

----------

